# adding honey to hydro bubble bucket



## tony8404 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have heard that you can put Honey in your hydroponic water as an additive to help make thicker/sweet tasking buds... Is this true?  
     I use a bubble bucket and was told I could use 1 or 2 teaspoons in the 4 gallon bucket I use. I have tried looking around for some info on this but have not found anything yet that says it works or does not work and have not found anything in the forum. 

from what i read so far it seem you take 1 or 2 teaspoons of honey and put that into a small cooking pot with water in it and boil it then add that too 1 gallon of water and add to the bucket...


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going to save you save you a lot of trouble cleaning your Hydroponic system out by saying....Don't do it. Molasses is used in soil grows for the reason of *feeding the micro herd in Organic growing*. Hydro grows use chemical nutrients and don't hve a *micro herd * to feed so putting a sugary substance in there is gonna do nothing but gunk up your stuff. You can't really add anything to change or add flavor to the bud. That's just not happening. Wldn't we all just water with our favorite beverage?


----------



## tony8404 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Hamster lewis I just finally found some info after some long searching and read exactly what you said. I will stay away from it...

Have you ever tried or used voodoo juice? I just got a bottle over the weekend and added 1.5 tbl to my 5 gallon bubble bucket and I am in week 2 of my flowering... Just not sure what to expect from voodoo juice. from what I have read it will increase root growth


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't grow hydro and honestly I am not a big fan of supplements and think some of them are actually dangerous health wise.. A cpl of them where found to hve known carcinogens in them....I stick to the basics. GH 3 part...Micro, Grow and Bloom. I will add CalMag when needed but that's it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2012)

I run hydro and also stick to the basics.  Over the years I have tried many supplements, but have never really seen any difference in growth or yield, so simply do not use them.  I am also really really leery of those products where the ingredients are secret.  Part of the reason that I grow my own is so that I know what has been used on them.  I really do not believe that the microbes in VooDoo juice is going to do a lot in a chemical hydro grow.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 15, 2012)

The ONLY sugar I add to my grows is ANs Liquid Carbo Load


----------

